# Self level problems.



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

A little over two years in and my self level feature has crapped out. My ridgid rep told me to bring it to the local authorized repair guy. The repair guy said I may need a new camera head, not likely covered by warranty. If that's the case it'll be the third camera head in two years. Ridgid covered the first one. Stay tuned....


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Good luck limited lifetime warranty...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Exactly why I don't like the self level feature. It's very cool but I want durability.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cjtheplumber said:


> Good luck limited lifetime warranty...



It's a full lifetime warranty against manufacturing defects. I'm sure they won't categorize this as such. I had to fight tooth and nail to get them to cover the first one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

We see a higher fail rate with the self leveling heads. Small moving mechanical parts and when you have to beat it around a 90 it tends to jar things loose. We typically try and persuade our customers to look at the standard head.

We have a round robin program with Ridgid camera heads. Send us your head, we will send you a factory refurbished head for 1148.00 and send yours into Ridgid for warranty inspection. Customer complaints always holds more weight than if we call and complain but we can get you headed in the right direction.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've never had anything but self leveling but would defiantly make the jump if it improved durability. 

My only worry would be with locate jobs. What if a customer doing a remodel of some sort needs to know which side of the line a lateral comes in? Are you just used to it enough you can tell by flow marks?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Which is why I stayed away from the self level feature. With the cs6 and the flip screen button....is there really any reason!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

So after dropping 12500 on a camera system two years ago, now I have to drop another 1100? Someone please remind me why I bought Ridgid in the first place.

Thanks Kirk. I'll be in touch.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Because you weren't here 2 years ago for us to tell the self level is good but does have issues.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Unclog1776 said:


> I've never had anything but self leveling but would defiantly make the jump if it improved durability.
> 
> My only worry would be with locate jobs. What if a customer doing a remodel of some sort needs to know which side of the line a lateral comes in? Are you just used to it enough you can tell by flow marks?


Yes I can usually tell by wear marks but a trickle of water is as good as self level.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I got the self level mini, so far it's great. I'll just be careful and hope it holds up. I'll post any problems


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> I got the self level mini, so far it's great. I'll just be careful and hope it holds up. I'll post any problems


Ah man! We told you to stay away from that thing...even drain pro at the time said he hadn't had issues with his, now look! Just make sure you charge enough when you use it to confer repairs.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Ah man! We told you to stay away from that thing...even drain pro at the time said he hadn't had issues with his, now look! Just make sure you charge enough when you use it to confer repairs.


doesn't ridgid test these cameras and make needed changes in design if needed, I'll call ridgid and ask 

should I just go ahead and make an appointment with the repair shop?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Ah man! We told you to stay away from that thing...even drain pro at the time said he hadn't had issues with his, now look! Just make sure you charge enough when you use it to confer repairs.



That's right. I think I jinxed myself.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

self level=no bueno


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

And I should have said I have self level on some cameras and not on others, weird thing I noticed on self level is that it is lazy when it starts to go bad, you move thru the pipe it hugs the sidewall, then after a few feet it goes down to the gravity position, customers love it because they have a way to understand so it works out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

My first camera was self leveling. Never felt like I got my money's worth but it did make it easier for customers. That problem goes away if we explain the video rather than just dropping it off.

I doubt I'll ever get another self leveling if the price difference stays the same. It's cool but I don't miss it.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> My first camera was self leveling. Never felt like I got my money's worth but it did make it easier for customers. That problem goes away if we explain the video rather than just dropping it off.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever get another self leveling if the price difference stays the same. It's cool but I don't miss it.


How long did you have it before it broke?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Cuda said:


> And I should have said I have self level on some cameras and not on others, weird thing I noticed on self level is that it is lazy when it starts to go bad, you move thru the pipe it hugs the sidewall, then after a few feet it goes down to the gravity position, customers love it because they have a way to understand so it works out.


I noticed the lazy movement, I thought it was normal, so I got a dud? I'm calling ridgid Monday to report findings .

My cam is a month old made in 2015.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've had a self leveling ridgid since 2007 with no problems until about six months ago and got a refurbished head. I didn't know they were that fragile.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey, question for you guys.. Only camera I have ever used was a full size 200' self-level with the DVD pack, soon I will be purchasing the 200 mini(non-level) and CS6. Question is does, dhe CS6 have only 180deg or 90deg flip?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

4aces plumbing said:


> hey, question for you guys.. Only camera i have ever used was a full size 200' self-level with the dvd pack, soon i will be purchasing the 200 mini(non-level) and cs6. Question is does, dhe cs6 have only 180deg or 90deg flip?


180*


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> I noticed the lazy movement, I thought it was normal, so I got a dud? I'm calling ridgid Monday to report findings .
> 
> My cam is a month old made in 2015.


I was wrong about mine being lazy, I am inexperienced with sewer cams in general and didnt know what i was looking at, it's working out great so far.....heck prolly have 100% roi in a year


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm getting good with the cs65 also, every customer that has seen the 65 comments on the crisp,clear display and how it looks so high tech. They have no quibbles when the bill comes, happy customers


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> I was wrong about mine being lazy, I am inexperienced with sewer cams in general and didnt know what i was looking at, it's working out great so far.....heck prolly have 100% roi in a year


Think of it as a salesmen who only wants to be paid for the first year after that only when he gets hurt


----------

